# Towed The New Loft Out Of Our Unplowed Driveway Today With No Weight Distr. On It!



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I just wanted to see what my 2008 Tundra 4x4 would do so I hitched it up to the new Loft today and I didn't hook up the torsion bars. The Tundra was squatting pretty good and you could tell that the front of the truck was in the air so not the best front tire traction. I put the Tundra in four wheel low and lugged it right out of the snowy driveway in a hard driving snow storm. When I got to where I am parking it for the winter, there was a huge snow bank in the way so we had to plow through it with no plow. I wish I had gotten that on video. In the long run, all ended well, no damage and she is now parked for the winter.

I will try to post the link, I put the video on facebook but not sure if you will be able to view it or not?

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=1286061356462&ref=mf


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! good job!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

That was awesome! Gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> I just wanted to see what my 2008 Tundra 4x4 would do so I hitched it up to the new Loft today and I didn't hook up the torsion bars. The Tundra was squatting pretty good and you could tell that the front of the truck was in the air so not the best front tire traction. I put the Tundra in four wheel low and lugged it right out of the snowy driveway in a hard driving snow storm. When I got to where I am parking it for the winter, there was a huge snow bank in the way so we had to plow through it with no plow. I wish I had gotten that on video. In the long run, all ended well, no damage and she is now parked for the winter.
> 
> I will try to post the link, I put the video on facebook but not sure if you will be able to view it or not?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=1286061356462&ref=mf


Nice!! There is an Outbackers group on facebook as well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

The first time I towed my outback home an unexpected ice storm just happen to hit. What is normally a 2 hour drive took me 5 hours. Cars, Semis, even a few trucks with campers littered the medians. An experience I don't want to repeat anytime soon. Cool video, the front will squat some once you add the bars.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if I would try that even with my Ram. Did not look fun at all eventhough it was exciting I bet.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have towed my loft numerous times in the snow, the biggest thing is just make sure to back off the brake controller a bit. If you feel that you need more do it manually. The worst I have driven through was an ice storm up in Pennsylvania. I went up for the weekend to go skiing. I just slow down even more, and let all the idiots who want to get killed go blowing by me. 12,000 pounds of vehicle is a lot to stop in normal weather, but on ice it is a completely different story. Driving in the snow and ice is actually not so bad, but I pull out on to the beach, and that takes a bit of skill.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> I'm not sure if I would try that even with my Ram. Did not look fun at all eventhough it was exciting I bet.


Maybe I'm just a sick puppy but I thought pulling that thing out of my fairly steep driveway with all of that snow and ice was alot of fun. I really just wanted to see if that Tundra had the balls and traction to do it....it did!









Of course how many people would actually video something like that?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Can you post the video another way so those of us who aren't on Facebook can see it? They require a log in. I'd love to see it.
Thanks!


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

cool video.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Yianni said:


> Can you post the video another way so those of us who aren't on Facebook can see it? They require a log in. I'd love to see it.
> Thanks!


I wish I knew how....I would!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I just wanted to see what my 2008 Tundra 4x4 would do so I hitched it up to the new Loft today and I didn't hook up the torsion bars. The Tundra was squatting pretty good and you could tell that the front of the truck was in the air so not the best front tire traction. I put the Tundra in four wheel low and lugged it right out of the snowy driveway in a hard driving snow storm. When I got to where I am parking it for the winter, there was a huge snow bank in the way so we had to plow through it with no plow. I wish I had gotten that on video. In the long run, all ended well, no damage and she is now parked for the winter.
> 
> I will try to post the link, I put the video on facebook but not sure if you will be able to view it or not?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=1286061356462&ref=mf


Nice!! There is an Outbackers group on facebook as well.
[/quote]

The Outbackers group I found on Facebook was a gay club in California!









Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

rdrunr said:


> Can you post the video another way so those of us who aren't on Facebook can see it? They require a log in. I'd love to see it.
> Thanks!


I wish I knew how....I would!
[/quote]

If the video page works the same as the photo page, there should be a line at the bottom of the page for that video that says "Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:" and then has a link below it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I just wanted to see what my 2008 Tundra 4x4 would do so I hitched it up to the new Loft today and I didn't hook up the torsion bars. The Tundra was squatting pretty good and you could tell that the front of the truck was in the air so not the best front tire traction. I put the Tundra in four wheel low and lugged it right out of the snowy driveway in a hard driving snow storm. When I got to where I am parking it for the winter, there was a huge snow bank in the way so we had to plow through it with no plow. I wish I had gotten that on video. In the long run, all ended well, no damage and she is now parked for the winter.
> 
> I will try to post the link, I put the video on facebook but not sure if you will be able to view it or not?
> 
> http://www.facebook....61356462&ref=mf


Nice!! There is an Outbackers group on facebook as well.
[/quote]

The Outbackers group I found on Facebook was a gay club in California!









Mark
[/quote]
Oh! you didn't know that?


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Job...

BTW that is a very nice looking unit !!!!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mswalt said:


> I just wanted to see what my 2008 Tundra 4x4 would do so I hitched it up to the new Loft today and I didn't hook up the torsion bars. The Tundra was squatting pretty good and you could tell that the front of the truck was in the air so not the best front tire traction. I put the Tundra in four wheel low and lugged it right out of the snowy driveway in a hard driving snow storm. When I got to where I am parking it for the winter, there was a huge snow bank in the way so we had to plow through it with no plow. I wish I had gotten that on video. In the long run, all ended well, no damage and she is now parked for the winter.
> 
> I will try to post the link, I put the video on facebook but not sure if you will be able to view it or not?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=1286061356462&ref=mf


Nice!! There is an Outbackers group on facebook as well.
[/quote]

The Outbackers group I found on Facebook was a gay club in California!









Mark
[/quote]

Did you find the right one?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow!


----------

